# Jumping ship... LE Elk



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thinking get's me into trouble, but wondering how many guys Jumped the Off the rifle LE Ship to draw the tag for muzzy with the new scope option? 

And if your were a muzzy guy did you jump ship to Archery this year with your Bonus points and to hunt the rut? 

I am one of the guys hoping to draw my LE archery tag this year. I am just at the bottom of the cusp for points and hoping but with all the guys last year who bought a point and guys jumping ship, I am thinking I may be out of the tag again this year.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I put my wife in for muzzy this year vs rifle. So there is one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have put in for muzzie the last couple of years anyway. I have killed elk with a bow and rifle, but not a muzzie yet. So, its kind of on my bucket list. 
I'm very close and have a great chance on the unit I put in for unless a whole bunch switch over......... 
I have enought points to draw SW Desert, Panguitch, and prob even Beaver, LE Archery. 
If I don't draw the muzzle this year I think I'll put in for the Beaver Archery next year. 
I have a couple of guys that have hunted it and killed very good bulls that will help me, because they love to play on that hill.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Thinking get's me into trouble, but wondering how many guys Jumped the Off the rifle LE Ship to draw the tag for muzzy with the new scope option?
> And if your were a muzzy guy did you jump ship to Archery this year with your Bonus points and to hunt the rut?
> 
> I am one of the guys hoping to draw my LE archery tag this year. I am just at the bottom of the cusp for points and hoping but with all the guys last year who bought a point and guys jumping ship, I am thinking I may be out of the tag again this year.


 If im right. Last year you could use any scope on le and OIL hunts last year. The new scope law just went in for Ge hunts this year.I dont think you will see to many people jumping. they look at muzzy hunt to much work.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If im right. Last year you could use any scope on le and OIL hunts last year. The new scope law just went in for Ge hunts this year.I dont think you will see to many people jumping. they look at muzzy hunt to much work.


Magnified scopes on muzzleloaders were only allowed on the general any weapon (typically called the rifle hunt) hunt last year, and I assume the OIAL since those are any weapon was well. This is the first year that a magnified scope will be allowed on the limited entry muzzleloader hunts, as well as, the general muzzleloader hunts.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Any powered scope on a muzzleloader was allowed on the general any weapon hunt last year. This is the first year that a magnified scope will be allowed on the limited entry units.


ok i swear i read it last year you could use a magnified scope on our OIL and Le hunts. thanks


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ok i swear i read it last year you could use a magnified scope on our OIL and Le hunts. thanks


You could use a magnified scope on a muzzleloader for any permit that said "Any Weapon". OIAL permits fall under "Any Weapon".
But if it said "Muzzleloader" you still had to play by the rules of non-magnifying optics... that all changed for 2016 and now magnifying scopes on "Muzzleloader" permits is permitted.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

tallbuck said:


> Thinking get's me into trouble, but wondering how many guys Jumped the Off the rifle LE Ship to draw the tag for muzzy with the new scope option?
> 
> And if your were a muzzy guy did you jump ship to Archery this year with your Bonus points and to hunt the rut?
> 
> I am one of the guys hoping to draw my LE archery tag this year. I am just at the bottom of the cusp for points and hoping but with all the guys last year who bought a point and guys jumping ship, I am thinking I may be out of the tag again this year.


I don't think too many will switch from the rifle... those rifle guys are pretty stubborn and the dates of the rifle this year are fantastic. The drawback for the muzzleloader hunt this year is that it's late coming with 6 of the 9 days being in October (Sept 28 - Oct 6)... if the dates were last year (Sept 23 - Oct 1) then I could see switching to have much greater appeal because those dates are primo... in my opinion.

There are always those units that offer few tags where one or two guys who jump ship can have an impact, but overall I think there is so much fluidity and ultimately, I think guys are already applying for the weapon that they are most comfortable with and that they prefer. Speaking generally and overall, there are relatively few that are proficient and willing to switch weapon types so in the overall grand scheme of things those guys make up a very small percentage of overall applicants.

Just for kicks, we can look at what happened between 2009 (archery dates of Aug 15 - Sept 11) and 2010 (Aug 21 - Sept 17) to get a feel for guys jumping into the archery pool from other weapons or guys that had previously bought points and applied for a unit... 
- Seven [7] units showed what I would consider an "increase" in applicants and also a corresponding jump for the bonus point pool. The units that had a jump greater than one point from the previous year were Meadowville (huh?!?), Boulder, and San Juan... each drew 2 points higher in 2010 than 2009.

- Ten [10] units showed no increase over the previous year.

- Eight [8] units showed a decrease. Panguitch, Diamond Mountain, and Deep Creek each showed a decrease of greater than one point. Deep Creek dropped 3 bonus points from 2009 to 2010 while Panguitch and Diamond Mountain each dropped 2 points.

Applicants moving around may affect 25-30% of the units, but for the other 70-75% I would expect this year to be business as usual.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> You could use a magnified scope on a muzzleloader for any permit that said "Any Weapon". OIAL permits fall under "Any Weapon".
> But if it said "Muzzleloader" you still had to play by the rules of non-magnifying optics... that all changed for 2016 and now magnifying scopes on "Muzzleloader" permits is permitted.


Thanks for clearing that for me


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> I don't think too many will switch from the rifle... those rifle guys are pretty stubborn and the dates of the rifle this year are fantastic. The drawback for the muzzleloader hunt this year is that it's late coming with 6 of the 9 days being in October (Sept 28 - Oct 6)... if the dates were last year (Sept 23 - Oct 1) then I could see switching to have much greater appeal because those dates are primo... in my opinion.


It looks like the limited entry muzzleloader hunt dates are Sept 26 - Oct 7, but the general season muzzleloader hunt dates are Sept 28 - Oct 6. Sometimes, those two days make a world of differnece, sometimes not so much - sorry its a slow day at work.;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I killed my bull on Oct 5 last year, he was bugling that morning. And they were still talking 4 or 5 days later when we got another one. 
I think it will still be a good time for the muzzle hunt, even with the later date.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

A good friend of mine jumped ship because of the new scoped muzzleloader rule. He has 17 points and had always put in for rifle up until this year. He'll be hunting the SWD with his Remington Ultimate he just bought.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> It looks like the limited entry muzzleloader hunt dates are Sept 26 - Oct 7, but the general season muzzleloader hunt dates are Sept 28 - Oct 6. Sometimes, those two days make a world of differnece, sometimes not so much...


I forget that they tacked on those extra two days before and one day after...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think more people will jump from the deer and pronghorn pool than they will from elk. 

With elk it is about the season dates more than the weapon type. What dates will give me screaming bulls in the rut, is the question. 

With Deer and to a certain extent antelope there isn't as much of a motive to go with specific dates, it is more about what will be an easier hunt.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I am curious to see how many people Jump ship to the new rifle hunts going on during the general season hunts. I know of 2 who did. But they also only had 1 point.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

snw_brdr10 said:


> I am curious to see how many people Jump ship to the new rifle hunts going on during the general season hunts. I know of 2 who did. But they also only had 1 point.


I could see those hunts being very appealing to guys with relatively fewer points or guys who have been applying for the late season tag.


----------

